# Chain mail weave cutting board



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I haven't posted any woodworking projects lately and wanted to share a cutting board I just completed for my niece. This will be a wedding gift to her this December. I've made a bunch of 3D cutting boards before but, this board is a little more involved and many glue ups. The board is not my design and I saw this particular board on FB and really liked the design. The design is from Feldthouse Family Woodworks and he sells plans on Etsy. The design is called the chain mail weave. 

The hardwood species I used are maple, black walnut, zebra, and pauduk. Board dimensions are 2" thick x 18.25" long x 16.25" deep and I installed borders laminating walnut, pauduk, and walnut for the look. Board is all end grain and the pattern is through the whole board on the front and back side. Thanks.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is outstanding and looking at the pattern I can see lots of glue ups done. Excellent


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

WildThings said:


> That is outstanding and looking at the pattern I can see lots of glue ups done. Excellent


Thank you. You are correct there were a bunch of glue ups. I expected it though with this type of board.


----------

